
Interactive visualization of freebase movie dataset - ashwin95r
http://play.dgraph.io/
======
shubhamjain0594
Rendering is awesome. It will be much more awesome if number of nodes are in
hundreds and database of something different, say Indian rulers, their wives,
etc. If it's available.

------
srimukessh
Clutching demo

